# "CHILI" Recipes ... Post'em Up - Show Us What 'Ya Got



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. So I've got too much time on my hands, being in-between shifts for prepping-cooking up a big batch of eats for tomorrow. I'm making good _*$$$*_ on the deal, so I'm in a good mood. I was reading/posting in another thread asking about cooking time for chili. I was thinking about my own _"chili making days"_. Back in the day when I was doing my _"world tour"_ of great places to cook, I landed in a chili place in Cincinnati. It was during the football season. The owner and all his staff _(other than us workers)_ decided to go to Aruba or somewhere, leaving me in charge _(big mistake)_. The place had four(4) big TVs, all playing the Bengals' games, and we served a lot of chili. On this one particular weekend, something was up with the Bengals and I made the executive decision to feature '*da* _*BEARS*_, along with, of course, my style of chili. It went over big, the chili that is. That was not so good for me, because when the boss got back some of the regulars told him that mine was better than his, and they wanted mine instead. Anyway, that didn't go over well and I was shown the door. Being that I didn't want to hijack that thread, I figured that we could use a recipe comparison/discussion thread, and so here it is. I'll start.

3# small cubed meat of choice _(I go w/ a cut on sale)_

3# ground 85% meat of choice _(it doesn't have to be the same meat)_

1 coffee cup chili seasonings _(shook up to the bageebies in a Gatorade bottle w/ 1 beer)_

*** _Don't balk here. I get the stuff from a guy I met on the Air Force base in Alamogordo New Mexico. It's authentic stuff, along the flavor lines of Shelby's or 6-Gun seasonings, but real and not loaded w/ extra salt or other junk. _

2 cups sweet onion, coarse mince

2 cups sweet green pepper, coarse mince

2 cups shredded carrots

2 cups celery, coarse mince (_* the leaves in the heart are loaded w/ flavor)_

1 fistful chopped cilantro

1 really big can of _Brooks Chili Hot Beans_

1 really big can of _Red Gold Mexican Fiesta_ diced tomatoes

1 coffee cup masa flour _(again shook up in the G bottle w/ another beer)_

2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese

1 more bottle of beer to rinse everything out and thin up the chili so it's not concrete

Everything goes into a big kitchen pot, in order, stirring every time, and cooks up at medium heat to a good heavy simmer. Turn down the heat, cover the pot, let simmer to the texture of your choice. For me, that's about 1/2 hour-45 minutes. You gotta stir so that it doesn't get nasty on the bottom.

You can add minced onions and/or cheese on top, but it's not required. You can serve this chili over some type of pasta, but don't do it while I'm looking. My chili is served with either corn-bread or tamales, but that's for another thread.

OK. There it is. Let's see what everyone else has.

_***_ _Here are some previous threads about chili, if you want to do historical research for some fun._

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/58952/one-hour-chili

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/57639/crockpot-chili-recipe

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/56688/vegetarian-chili

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/threa...xas-chili-or-any-sounthern-style-chili-recipe

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/51820/kansas-style-chili

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/55573/cincinnati-chili


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. I guess this thread went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Understandable, IceMan, considering that most chiliheads are very secretive about their recipes.

I could give you my recipe, for instance. But then I'd have to kill you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll bite... my chili recipe while not famous is a pleaser and when I was at the cafe it went over really well subbing in sausages (lots of leftovers from streetfest) instead of ground beef. 

This is the recipe I base my chili on and I'll note what I change at the end...

Ingredients

2 lbs. fresh ground beef.
1 qt. tomato juice.
1 (29 oz.) can tomato puree .
1 (15 oz.) can red beans, drained.
1 medium onion (1 1/2 c.), chopped.
1/2 C. celery, diced.
1/4 C. green pepper, diced.
1/4 C. chili powder.
1 tsp. cumin (if you like real flavor, add more).
1 1/2 tsp. garlic powder.
1 tsp. salt.
1/2 tsp. each: black pepper, oregano, sugar.
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper.

 In a frying pan, brown the ground beef; drain.
Put the drained beef and the remaining ingredients into a 6-quart pot.
Cover the pot; let it simmer for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, stirring every 15 minutes.

So  I use two cans of red beans instead of one... I'm not a huge meat fan and I prefer a chili with lots of beans.  I add at least double the seasonings including the cayenne and with the cumin... I love the taste of it so I go to town on it.  Sorry I haven't an exact measurement.. I add it until it smells right if that makes sense at all.  The only thing I do not double up on is black pepper.  I don't like it to begin with so I use the minimum.  I serve it over rice and top it with sour cream, grated cheddar and sliced black olives.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL _*KYH.*_ What's there to be secretive about? Everyone has a taste profile that they like. If someone likes my chili, I'm absolutely gonna tell them how to do it. Will they ever copy it and make a bunch of money? LOL. Notta chance. Thomas Keller puts out cookbooks of the stuff that comes out of his restaurants. I don't think he's worried much. It really cracks me up that if you _Google_ for _"Texas Chili"_, you'll find _"World Championship Recipes"_ using no beans, BUT_ including_ MSG. You gotta be kidding me! My chili (red, white or green) always has beans; and there's no way I'm ever using MSG. I guess we all do what we do.

_You Go! _*leeniek!!  *Nice batch.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

IceMan said:


> LOL _*KYH.*_ What's there to be secretive about? Everyone has a taste profile that they like. If someone likes my chili, I'm absolutely gonna tell them how to do it. Will they ever copy it and make a bunch of money? LOL. Notta chance. Thomas Keller puts out cookbooks of the stuff that comes out of his restaurants. I don't think he's worried much. It really cracks me up that if you _Google_ for _"Texas Chili"_, you'll find _"World Championship Recipes"_ using no beans, BUT_ including_ MSG. You gotta be kidding me! My chili (red, white or green) always has beans; and there's no way I'm ever using MSG. I guess we all do what we do.
> 
> _You Go! _*leeniek!!  *Nice batch.
> 
> IceMan, you old smooth talker, how did you know girls like to be told they have a "Nice Batch"............................


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Hey. I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'. _


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

What are all those vegetables doing in chili????

* Exported from MasterCook *

                                  Chili

Recipe By     :Mary Brown
Serving Size  : 16    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Main Dish

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2             pounds  beef chuck -- chopped in 1/4 inch pieces
  45            ounces  beef stock(just enough to cover for thick chili, use more for thin)
  8             ounces  tomato sauce
  15            ounces  diced tomato
  1         tablespoon  salt
  1             medium  onion -- coarsely chopped
  4          teaspoons  bacon grease
  4        tablespoons  chili powder -- mild
  3        tablespoons  chili powder; hot -- hot, I use my own blend. To taste, might try 1 tablespoon to start
  2             cloves  garlic -- chopped fine

Fry meat seasoned with the salt in the bacon grease until browned. Add the onion and garlic and cook until soft.

Add 3 cans of beef stock and simmer for 1 hour or until meat starts to get tender.

Add tomato sauce and diced tomatoes and the mild chili powder. Simmer for 45 minutes.

Add the hot chili powder, simmer another 30 to 45 minutes.

Serve with crackers, sour cream and cheese if desired.

Beans are optional, drain and add during the last 10 minutes of the cook.

Description:
  "not to hot but it will make you sweat"


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Thank You *MaryB* ............................... _*NICE BATCH!!!*


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I use the veggies for flavouring and added nutrients  and well.. I really don't like meat all that much.  I eat it because it is good for me and I do love a med-rare steak now and then but that's it for me in the meat dept.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

Bill you ratted me out!

LOL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Slow Cooker Vegetarian Chili

 _Recipe by_ *Grace Parisi*

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup navy or Great Northern beans-soaked overnight, drained and rinsed

Two 15-ounce cans hominy, drained

2 red bell peppers, cut into 1-inch pieces

1 onion, cut into 1/2-inch pieces

1 carrot, cut into 1/2-inch pieces

3 garlic cloves, minced

1/2 pound shiitake mushrooms, stems discarded and caps cut into 1/2-inch pieces

1 1/2 tablespoons pure ancho or New Mexico chile powder

1/4 teaspoon pure chipotle chile powder

2 teaspoons ground cumin

2 teaspoons ground coriander

One 15-ounce can tomato sauce

2 tablespoons tomato paste

3 cups water

Salt and freshly ground pepper

Shredded cheddar cheese, sour cream, chopped red onion, cilantro leaves and tortilla chips, for serving

_*DIRECTIONS:*_

~ In a slow cooker, combine the beans with the hominy, bell peppers, onion, carrot, garlic, mushrooms, ancho and chipotle chile powder, cumin, coriander, tomato sauce, tomato paste and water and season with salt and pepper. Cover and cook on high until the beans are tender and the sauce is thickened, about 4 hours.

~ Ladle the chili into bowls and serve with shredded cheddar, sour cream, chopped red onion, cilantro leaves and tortilla chips.
[h2]Winter Vegetable Chili[/h2]
 _Recipe by_ *Grace Parisi*

*INGREDIENTS:*

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 onion, chopped

2 medium garlic cloves, very finely chopped

1 large red bell pepper, cut into 1/2-inch pieces

1/2 pound parsnips, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces

1/2 pound carrots, cut into 1/2-inch pieces

1 tablespoon chile powder

1 tablespoon ground cumin

Salt

One 14-ounce can peeled Italian tomatoes

1 canned chipotle in adobo, plus 1 tablespoon adobo sauce

1 1/2 cups water

1 cup canned hominy, drained

1 cup canned red kidney beans, drained

Brown rice, chopped red onions, cilantro, sour cream and tortilla chips or bread toasts, for serving

_*DIRECTIONS:*_

~ In a medium, heavy enameled cast-iron casserole or Dutch oven, heat the oil. Add the onion and garlic and cook over high heat, stirring, until slightly softened, about 3 minutes. Add the bell pepper, parsnips and carrots and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned in spots, about 5 minutes. Stir in the chile powder and cumin and season with salt. Cook for 1 minute.

~ In a blender, puree the tomatoes and their juices with the chipotle, adobo sauce and water until very smooth. Add the mixture to the casserole along with the hominy and beans and bring to a boil. Cover partially and simmer the chili over moderate heat until the vegetables are tender, about 20 minutes. Season with salt. Serve with rice, red onions, cilantro, sour cream and chips.


----------



## jamsearch (Oct 7, 2010)

*
 My Secret Chili Recipe
*

¼ cup oil

5 large onions, chopped

5 cloves garlic, finely chopped

2 large green peppers chopped 

3 cups water

2 1/2  pounds ground beef 

2 1/2 pounds chopped stew beef

4 tablespoons chili powder

2 tablespoons ground cumin 

3 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes

1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes

1/2 to whole  (12 ounce)  can chipotles in Adobo sauce chopped small

1 ½ tablespoons salt

¼ cup dried parsley

1 cup jalapeno pepper slices

¾ cup masa harina flour

Add oil in a large heavy pot over medium heat. Add the onions, green peppers and garlic. Cook until just before they are starting to be translucent. Remove from pot and set aside.

Add all the beef, stirring occasionally, until meat is evenly browned. 

Pour in all other ingredients except the masa. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour. 

Mix in the masa harina, and cook while stirring for about 30 minutes longer, or until desired thickness. 

 
This is a spicy hot chili. It will leave the top of your head sweating so be warned. Leave out the chipoltes if you like it milder. I don't believe in beans in my chili but add away if you want. Serve with cornbread and a tall one.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring too. I adapted this from Cooks Country...

Our Crock Pot Cowboy Chili

1 lb. boneless Chuck, cut into 1 inch pieces & pat dry

1 lb. Italian sweet (mild) sausage 

4 strips streaky Bacon, chopped fine

1 Onion, roughly chopped

4 Garlic cloves, minced

1 Tbsp Chili powder

1 tsp Cumin seeds, toasted & ground

1 tsp Oregano

1 tsp Smoked Paprika

1 tsp Coriander seeds, toasted & ground

1/8 tsp ground Chipotle 

1 tsp dark Coffee, finely ground (like instant Espresso) 

15oz can diced Tomatoes

1 Tbsp Brown sugar (light or dark is fine)

¼ C Hatch Chiles, chopped (any green chili will do)

2 C Beef broth

¼ C dark Beer (any brand you would like to drink the rest of)

Salt & Pepper to taste

1 Tbsp Corn Muffin Mix (I like Jiffy)

Turn Crock Pot on high. 

Heat a large pan over medium-high, brown off the bacon till crisp; drain on a paper towel lined dish, transfer to the pot and reserve the fat. 

Spoon in 1 Tbsp of the drippings to the pan and brown the beef in batches; transfer to the Crock Pot. 

Sauté the sausage until it is no longer pink; spoon into the slow cooker. 

Add the remaining fat to the pan and cook the onions and garlic until soft. 

Sprinkle in all of the dry spices to the onions, stirring until fragrant; pour the pans content over the meats. 

Combine the remaining ingredients, excluding the muffin mix, to the pot; stir well and cover. Cook for at least 1 hour until the beef is just about tender (it may take longer depending on the pot). 

In a small bowl, ladle in about ½ cup of the liquid and wisk in the muffin mix until smooth. Stir the mixture back into the pot and continue to cook to the desired doneness and the sauce has thickened.

** I bake corn muffins to go with chili with the leftover Jiffy mix, minus a bit of milk that is called for on the box not to mention the remaining beer to go along side **


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

T-Y both *JamSearch* and *kaneohegirlinaz. *Thank you for joining this thread.

_*.................... NICE BATCHES!!!*_


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

wow its relay nice recipe


----------



## kieron19 (Aug 6, 2011)

works out at around 39pence per serving.

serves 4 to 6 covers

1Lb minced (ground) beef

1 garlic clove crushed (minced)

1 tin heinz or branston baked beans (haricot beans baked in tomato sauce)

1 tin of chopped tomatoes

2 tbsp chilli powder

Fry mince with garlic,

add beans and tomatoes

cook for 1 hour.

serve with rice and hendersons relish. (not burger relish)


----------



## phreon (Dec 20, 2010)

Below is the last batch of chili I put real effort into. It was well received. Given the quantity of spices, it was quite flavorful, well suited to being served over spaghetti. The following is more of a guide than anything...

Cincy-Mex Chili

All measurements are incredibly approximate, taken from memory:

2.6ish lbs of ¼ inch cubed beef. Probably should be 3

1/2 lb of sausage
Home-made chili powder made from toasted ground cumin, a very large, dried, toasted Ancho, two medium dried chipotles and a few dried toasted arbols in the blender. All de-seeded

Quality chili powder (tablespoons) to add help fill out the home-made chili powder. (I didn't make enough)
Can of chipotles in Adobo sauce
Glugs of worchestershire
Bout half teaspoon of cinnamon
cocoa powder
bowl of finely diced onions (several large onions)
8 or so average garlic cloves
A bit of garlic powder
can of tomato paste
can of "dice roasted for salsa" tomatoes
can of diced tomatoes towards end.
dash of lemon juice.
glugs of chipotle tabasco 
'bout ¼ tsp. of cayenne powder.
2 Bottles of beer. 1 early, 1 towards end. (Make sure at least one bottle makes it into the chili)
Somewhere between 32 and 64 oz. of beef broth (reasonably low sodium)
salt to taste
simmer hours

Add a bit of stone ground corn meal for texture and thickening towards end to suit.


----------



## littledreamer (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any unique recipes to share? Like chocolate chilli drinks and so forth?


----------



## mommat (Jul 29, 2012)

You are correct!  TEXAS born.  Ground beef, dry spices, flour, cook for about 30minutes.  Perfect everytime and have won many chili cookoffs.  Good luck if you are not from the Great State.  MommaT


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Must be at least 5000 recipes for chli on line and naturally everyones is the greatest.


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have a set "chili" recipe I usually just kinda wing it each time and cook to how I like it that day, but if you have never tried it before and have access, try to make chili with some venison meat, or wild boar either one (or both) surprisingly this game meat goes phenomenal in chili, every time my dad made it I gobbled it up, and now all my friends love it when I cook it. Just something to try sub it in for your normal meat for an experiment.


----------

